# Best webpage to purchase digital music



## carlitos30 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello. I'm looking for the best places to download high quality music in FLAC format. I found the site ClassicalOnlineHD and it looks promising.

Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

May I also recommend PrestoClassical and PristineClassical ?


----------



## carlitos30 (Jun 4, 2013)

shadowdancer said:


> May I also recommend PrestoClassical and PristineClassical ?


Thank you. Have you had some kind of problem with a noisy recording offered by one of the three sites mentioned?


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

From Pristine I would say noise is part of the package. We are talking about up to 80 years old recordings. From PrestoClassical there are also noisy stuff. 
In both cases, I am pretty sure that it is not transfers fault.


----------



## carlitos30 (Jun 4, 2013)

shadowdancer said:


> From Pristine I would say noise is part of the package. We are talking about up to 80 years old recordings. From PrestoClassical there are also noisy stuff.
> In both cases, I am pretty sure that it is not transfers fault.


I am not a collectionist. I'm looking for the best sound available in a recording. How can I know beforehand that the recording is without noise?


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Check this thread http://www.talkclassical.com/40868-playclassics-master-file-giveaway.html

its a limited catalogue atm but you can get a free dl to check out the sound, I found it to be very clean

shadowdancer is just talking about transfers of historical recordings just avoid those and you will be fine


----------

